# Is USD 95k salary offered in California good



## cutexing21 (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear Memebers,

Please advise if 95k USD is a decent salary for a family of 3 in US California.

I am an Indian origin with my wife and 2 year old kid.

My wife will eventually start to work 1 year down the line. Please advise

- If 95k is a decent salary for a family of 3 with 1 income?

- If my wife works and she also earns 70k and my kid goes to childcare will it be better & really worth?

- What is the cost of living in California. Please provide break-down in terms of grocery, utilities, rent, gas, entertainment (consider I am a middle class humble Indian family) & I will be based in south bay (sunnyvale, santa clara, mountain view)

Regards
Rahul


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If 95k gross allows you and your family to live comfortably in California depends on your have to/needs/wants. 
You realize that you will need two vehicles unless you are very lucky and find a place close to public transportation.
What is better for you and your family - potential income or stay at home mom - that is a decision you and your wife will have to make. It may also depend on her visa situation.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

95K USD is a pretty standard salary for an IT guy (not manager/exec level) in Silicon Valley. You'll manage OK on it.

Your main question aas to day to day living is too general to answer (and you could find out current rents etc from many websites). 

I lived in Sunnyvale in 2002 and then, a two bedroom/two bath apartment was 2,300 USD per month.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

You didn't say where in California. There is a huge difference in $95K in Silicon Valley and $95K in San Diego or elsewhere. I am assuming that you are a software engineer. An experienced software engineer in Silicon Valley should be earning $125k+. The salary you are talking about is an entry level salary for somebody with little or no experience. Yes, a family of 3 can live here fairly comfortably on $95k. I was a software engineer in Silicon Valley and San Diego for several years.


----------



## twistedpixel (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm hoping it's good enough. I'm about to move to San Jose with a basic salary of $90k (company are also paying $10K for medical cover which helps I guess - haven't worked out quite what I'll pay in taxes and deductions yet)...but...I have no accommodation costs to pay for, so hopefully I'll have a reasonably decent lifestyle since it's just me and no family.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twistedpixel said:


> I'm hoping it's good enough. I'm about to move to San Jose with a basic salary of $90k (company are also paying $10K for medical cover which helps I guess - haven't worked out quite what I'll pay in taxes and deductions yet)...but...I have no accommodation costs to pay for, so hopefully I'll have a reasonably decent lifestyle since it's just me and no family.


With rent/utilities not being a factor you should be doing well. Use 25% as a rule of thumb until you set up your deductions at on-boarding. FYI - the higher the tax bracket is you select the less your chances are that you will owe when you file your annual returns. See it as prepayment on a per pay-period basis.


----------



## twistedpixel (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm being paid by what we over in the UK call an umbrella company, so they should be taking care of all the deductions for me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

twistedpixel said:


> I'm being paid by what we over in the UK call an umbrella company, so they should be taking care of all the deductions for me.


You will get paid according to your contract.

Sorry, did not mean to come across to harsh but words on paper are what counts.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

twistedpixel said:


> I'm hoping it's good enough. I'm about to move to San Jose with a basic salary of $90k (company are also paying $10K for medical cover which helps I guess - haven't worked out quite what I'll pay in taxes and deductions yet)...but...I have no accommodation costs to pay for, so hopefully I'll have a reasonably decent lifestyle since it's just me and no family.


You didn't mention that you won't have to pay for accommodations. That is huge as the cost of accomodations in that area are very high. You will be able to live very comfortably it you aren't having to pay rent.


----------

